# id couple of cichlids for me



## tchoke (Mar 15, 2009)

is this guy^^ a blue zebra ??



this one is supposed to be white top hara


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm not sure about two (the top one is super blurry) but I think the blue one is a white top hara, why not ask on cichlid-forum.com under 'unidentified cichlids'. It's the best forum on the net for identifying cichlids and they'll know for sure what these fish are.


----------

